# Dry cracked hooves



## EmmaJ (4 July 2008)

Hi - my mares feet have suddenley gone very dry &amp; are cracked (i guess due to the weather &amp; 24hr turnout) does anyone recommend anythink for this - I swear by camrose ointment by this can workout expensive! Thanks in advance


----------



## Apalacia01 (4 July 2008)

Keratex hoof hardener?


----------



## Jingleballs (4 July 2008)

My cob had the same problem about a month ago and my farrier recommeded that I use some kind of moisturising cream - didn't provide a name but said any cream would do and to stay away from hoof oils and similar products as they prevent moisture entering the hoof.  It since gotten wet again up here so never needed to use it!


----------



## dianchi (4 July 2008)

cornecresin!


----------



## scotsmare (4 July 2008)

Would second cornucresine.


----------



## Baileyhoss (4 July 2008)

effol - super stuff and very reasonable cost.


----------



## Silverspring (4 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
effol - super stuff and very reasonable cost. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Effol doesn't moisturise the feet, if anything it does the absolute opposite by stopping the hoof natural absorbing water.

You need to use a hoof moisturiser that is not oil based, see what your local saddler has in the way of hoof moisturisers, mine has a few none of which have names I can remember!


----------



## Baileyhoss (4 July 2008)

Actually.....

Effol Hoof Soft provides very good, moisturising care for the hooves.The specially developed components provide a continuous supply of moisture, thus re-establishing a natural balance in the hoof. This increases reilience on the long term.

Effol Hoof Ointment strengthens the hooves and encourages healthy hoof growth. The hooves are strengthened and supported in their natural development. Effol Hoof Ointment makes the hooves more elastic thus protecting them against cracks even under extreme conditions.

Effol Hoof Ointment strengthens the horn development, prevents the hoof from drying up and softening, disinfects and destroys bacteria.  It guards against skin diseases, sand cracks, split heels, thrush and other hoof conditions. 

Effol Summer Hoof Gel - Specially formulated to provide what the hoof requires during the warm season. Supplies moisture and helps to store this in the hoof and compensates for the loss of moisture in the summer


However, my farrier also advised that if they will stand a foot in abucket of salty water, that's the best possible thing you can do for them.


----------



## hellybelly6 (4 July 2008)

Cornucrescine


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (4 July 2008)

What about Kevin Bacon hoof dressing? Its fab for remoisturising feet.


----------



## Silverspring (4 July 2008)

I wish my saddler stocked all of thise effol products!  I've only ever seen the bog standard effol which is oil based and does repel water.  Which of the moiturisers would you recommend and where do you get them from?


----------



## bensababy (4 July 2008)

Stockholm Tar


----------



## RachelB (4 July 2008)

I swear by Cornucrescine for cracks - Keratex did nothing for my horse and cost me a bomb (and is awful to apply) but Cornucrescine lasts for ages and although it can get messy if you don't use gloves, I prefer not using gloves as I end up with nice nails myself


----------



## BBs (4 July 2008)

Kevin Bacon hoof stuff is ace.


----------



## chestnut cob (4 July 2008)

I'm using NAF Hoof Moist and it's really good (and I rarely say that about a NAF product!!).  MY girls' feet have really improved since using it, and quickly too.


----------



## dressager (4 July 2008)

Cornucresine moisturiser for dry hooves. Have only been using it for a week but can notice the difference already.


----------



## 05kitty93 (4 July 2008)

I use hoof moist and it seems to be working rather well.


----------



## westernriderH (4 July 2008)

I use effol, tried hoof oil which made feet worse, but effol seems to have improved his feet a lot.


----------



## BigBird146 (4 July 2008)

NAF hoof moist or Cornucrescine for dry hooves and feed farriers Formula.


----------



## kellyeaton (5 July 2008)

codliver oil from the super market the hoof will take in what they need to make them back to the right elastictise!


----------



## chriscrogul (5 July 2008)

I tried cornucrescine on my Tb's feet and it actually blistered his coronary band so take care!


----------



## dieseldog (5 July 2008)

I spoke to my friend this morning and she feeds her horse 6 cubes of jelly a day.  Apparently it makes a difference.


----------



## Perissa (5 July 2008)

Kevin Bacon is all you need!

Kevin Bacon's Hoof Dressing is ideal for the inconsistent British climate. It will protect hooves from becoming totally saturated in extremely wet conditions and will apply moisture in extremely dry conditions. The Hoof Dressing keeps feet supple and elastic and therefore helps prevent splits and cracks. Its barrier protection helps keep the hoof free from bacteria which in turn promotes healthy horn growth.


----------

